# Dare to Be... A Geisha (December 13th - December 27th)



## MACGoddess (Dec 12, 2005)

Ok ladies... In honor of the new movie "Memoirs of a Geisha" our new D2B theme is that of these beautiful women!

Dare to Be a Geisha!! Rock out girls!! :icon_chee


----------



## Leony (Dec 12, 2005)

Wohoo, look forwad for the entry!!


----------



## anne7 (Dec 12, 2005)

Ooh, how AWESOME is this one going to be?!?! Nice pick, Leila, I hope you do this one, too!

Can't wait to see what everyone comes up with, the dramatic D2B themes rock!:icon_chee


----------



## Marisol (Dec 12, 2005)

I love this theme!


----------



## MACGoddess (Dec 12, 2005)

I am definitely going to do one!! I am really excited about this one...


----------



## Laura (Dec 12, 2005)

Eeek the excitement! Cant wait to see everyone's entry


----------



## iloveparis (Dec 12, 2005)

Wonderful pick,Leila


----------



## snj (Dec 12, 2005)

woohooooo....... gonna b great, u ladies are so talented :clap


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Dec 12, 2005)

Holy Moly, this one's gonna be ffffuuuuunnnn!!!!!!!!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Dec 12, 2005)

Might as well jump right in!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Sorry about my 'face'... I don't have white makeup, so I had to improvise with baby powder lol

Eyes, are MOD cosmetics (red)

with MAC Engraved powerpoint

lips are Sephora lipstick in 241A (red - dont know the name exactly)

And no Geisha hairdo is complete without some Powerpoint hair sticks!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol

Ah well, just getting the ball rolling for ya!!! :icon_chee


----------



## NYAngel98 (Dec 12, 2005)

TY TY  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The powerpoints are the way to go... MAC meets Geisha... lol

I just realized I didn't do my neck though... oh well... you get the idea! lol


----------



## nydoll23 (Dec 12, 2005)

Very cool choice Leila,this should be interesting with all the creativeness on mut

Way to jump in Janelle,love the sub for white makeup, baby powder:icon_chee:clapclever girl!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Dec 12, 2005)

lol thanks! It was either that, or Mario Badescu mask that I have a sample of.... it's kinda white, but was way too chalky and uneven! lol


----------



## tourmaline2777 (Dec 12, 2005)

:clap Great theme. I'll definitely give it a try. Don't know how I'm gonna pull off the white look though.


----------



## Laura (Dec 12, 2005)

Aw that's so cute J! Love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cottoncandy (Dec 12, 2005)

aww, i wish i had the makeup to do DTBs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## breathless (Dec 13, 2005)

looks fuun!


----------



## karrieann (Dec 13, 2005)

No way! Great idea for the challenge Leila.

And Janelle!!!! You look fabulous! That is amazing that you used baby powder to get the effect. It worked perfectly. Like Lina said, you really do look like the real deal. Nice job :clap


----------



## MACGoddess (Dec 13, 2005)

WTG Janelle! You look amazing! :clap:clap:clap


----------



## Liz (Dec 13, 2005)

great jannie! i don't have any white face stuff either and don't want to get stuff from mac like the paint stick or something


----------



## Chrystal (Dec 13, 2005)

Great D2B!! I might try this one!!

Janelle! WOW! Awesome job, good thinking using the baby powder too!!:clap


----------



## Marisol (Dec 13, 2005)

You look fab Janelle! Way to improvise!


----------



## breathless (Dec 13, 2005)

i love the baby powder! clever!

i love how you did the hair. expecially with a touch of mac


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Dec 13, 2005)

Wow!!! Great first day entry!!! That look is AWESOME Janelle!!!!


----------



## suzukigrrl (Dec 13, 2005)

Oo! Love it! I know I can do this one.


----------



## glamslam (Dec 13, 2005)

Are you freaking kidding me???:icon_chee :icon_chee :icon_chee Thank you thank you!!! I have been obsessed with Geisha since I read the book Memoirs of a Geisha way back in '98. I mean, unhealthy obsessed. Oh man, now I can really indulge my sick fascination! Thanks Leila!!! LOL! This Thursday I don't have to work so I am SO doing this! I haven't been this excited for a while...maybe I better go have a glass of wine to mellow out.:icon_eek:


----------



## glamslam (Dec 13, 2005)

Janelle, I swear you are the most resourceful, creative person. You always do something really clever. Beautiful job, as usual! What did you use for the red on the eyes?

Guys, I wonder if any stores still have white Halloween face makeup? Maybe it's even on sale? That would be perfect.


----------



## glamslam (Dec 13, 2005)

Hey, regarding my signature thingy--someone commented to me that Memoirs of a Geisha opened on the 9th. That is true, in selected large cities it did, but not in my smallish city. So, thanks for trying to help me out but unfortunately I have to wait! :icon_roll :icon_cry: :icon_frow


----------



## Leony (Dec 13, 2005)

How creative Janelle! That looks awesome with all the stuff you used!

Great job girl!


----------



## bluebird26 (Dec 13, 2005)

Bravo Janelle! That's very creative :clap


----------



## bluebird26 (Dec 13, 2005)

I would like to try too! I ll see if I can get some good pictures. Im an ignorant when it comes to taking pictures of myself and the colors dont really show boo hoo


----------



## kaori (Dec 13, 2005)

*WOW,...GReat,..verry cool Leila!!!!!!!!!!*:clap :icon_smil


----------



## SmartStyle437 (Dec 13, 2005)

Nice Pick! i was a Geisha for Halloween 2 years back, I wonder if I still have that wig? I doubt it. I think I may jump in on this one, I need to go find my face paint, lol.

I think you guys will just have to deal with a blonde Geisha, there is a first time for everything, lol


----------



## Geek (Dec 13, 2005)

WOW JANNY! Excellent!!!


----------



## anne7 (Dec 13, 2005)

That looks awesome, Janelle! I wonder if you mixed the baby powder with some moisturizer it would go on more smoothly....oh well, you did a fab job...and I laughed when I saw your Powerpoint hair sticks!:icon_chee


----------



## iloveparis (Dec 13, 2005)

Janelle, u look fantastic!!!!U truly are very creative:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## m_over_u (Dec 13, 2005)

Oh wow! I was going for the geisha look on my avatar but the one I have on is the lightest shade I have hahaha Plus I don't have a decent white light in my room. Hmm this makes me want to try this geisha look again :icon_chee

Great job NYAngel!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Laura (Dec 13, 2005)

Go for it Keng! Would love to see it. I love your avatar by the way ;D


----------



## m_over_u (Dec 13, 2005)

Thanks Laura! Got inspired when I read the MOAG book a couple of months ago and saw the posters online.

Will work on my DTB soon ;D


----------



## Laura (Dec 13, 2005)

Great! Cant wait to see it.. This theme is gonna be so much fun


----------



## Amethyst (Dec 13, 2005)

Me too! Me too!

And I'm so glad we're finally doing a FOTD for Geisha!!!! Wish I had the time to participate!!

YAY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amethyst (Dec 13, 2005)

I was a geisha last year in the Greenwich Village Halloween parade! Isn't it so much fun!


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 13, 2005)

wow janelle that looks hot!!!! i love what you did with your hair to, thats cute


----------



## Sophia (Dec 13, 2005)

Janelle I love how you made your lips, they're gorgeous exactly like a geisha!!:icon_love


----------



## tourmaline2777 (Dec 13, 2005)

Ah!!!!Baby powder. Genius!!!!


----------



## PopModePrincess (Dec 14, 2005)

Janelle, you look amazing!


----------



## kaori (Dec 14, 2005)

Great Job Janelle,..hair style and make up of you is spectacular!!:icon_smil


----------



## iloveparis (Dec 14, 2005)

Here is my entry.









And my tribute to the movie...:icon_chee


----------



## Laura (Dec 14, 2005)

OMG that rocks Emmy! Well done girl. What did you use on your face to achieve the white look?


----------



## NYAngel98 (Dec 14, 2005)

Awww !! Thanks guys!! Kisses to you all! :icon_love I used MOD cosmetics eyeshadow on my eyes... the 88 color palette has a red shadow in it, so thats where the eyes came from... I did have on a touch of moisturizer, but I put on the powder with a puff, so it was a little uneven... but you get the jist  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol There aren't any stores still selling Halloween paint out here, and I really didn't want to order Airbrush paint from MAc until I get my brush fixed... soooo - powder it is! lol And well, I'm a MuT geisha, so naturally the MAC falls into play! lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And Emmy, I love your look!!! That pose is perfect!! You should've signed up as a double in the movie!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And just what did you use for the white?? I'm curious!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Nice job girl!


----------



## Eyes_of_Allure (Dec 15, 2005)

well done to janelle and emmy :clap


----------



## JJ84 (Dec 15, 2005)

Hi! Im new here, and thought I would throw myself in at the deep end!

I decided to take inspiration from geishas for a modern take, rather than copy the look itself. So I took the bouffant hair and made it into a quiff, and instead of making my face white, i used a matt base and no highlighter or blusher.

Hope you like it!

JJ xx


----------



## Eyes_of_Allure (Dec 15, 2005)

welcome to MUT......nice modern geisha makeup........i love the way u did your lips.....so cute


----------



## NYAngel98 (Dec 15, 2005)

Welcome JJ!! Great first post! Awesome that you just jumped in!! I'm Janelle from NY... What color is your lipstick? I love it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You look great &amp; you have gorgeous eyes!! :clap


----------



## iloveparis (Dec 15, 2005)

JJ, I love ur modern take. And I like the lippie too

Laura and Janelle, I used Grimas creme makeup, which is this theatrical mu brand from the Netherlands.


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Dec 15, 2005)

Freakin' awesome job Emmy!!! Wow!!!!!!


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Dec 15, 2005)

Welcome to MUT JJ84!!!!! And your entry is awesome!! Fab idea!! Great job!!


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 15, 2005)

emmy my god you really look like a geisha ( in a good way lol) great job

jj welcome im jennifer from new york, you did a awesome job


----------



## NYAngel98 (Dec 15, 2005)

Ahem... !!! And when can we expect yours ?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'd love to see it!


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 15, 2005)

sorry janelle im not creative like you and most of the girls on here i wouldnt know what to do lol i would just end up looking like a idiot:icon_wink


----------



## kaori (Dec 15, 2005)

Dear MUT

I have to think this my chalenge to wake up and put make up 

in my morning time and get reaady for pics ,..

yesterday i just think well what make up i can put on my face becouse

this Geisha ,.i just think about Geisha in litle bit chic and dramatic

I love photograph so i take them with myself look crazy right,hehe..!!:icon_smil 

I am use my 5 Mega pixel Kyocera 2004,...

Than I just back to use my old stuff like

*Guerlain lipstick rose no 79:icon_chee 

*Blosh on Lancome 02 rouge cyclone mat!!

*my foundation Lancome Photogenic,spf 12 beige abricote 3!!.

*RMK o1 silver white!!

*kimono red romantic with sakura design!!

*Lipgloss make up forever super lipgloss!!

*borjuis mascara ultra volume mascara black!!

well hope this look like Geisha,..!!:icon_smil 

Me Geisha Make Up


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 15, 2005)

wow kaori you look stunning!! and your skin is so clear, what lipstick are you wearing?


----------



## Eyes_of_Allure (Dec 15, 2005)

wow the red lipstick looks really sexy on you....r u wearing a kimono too?....cant really see it but looks like it........i also like the way u take your pics.....u really should be a model cos u have the looks for it :icon_love


----------



## Eyes_of_Allure (Dec 15, 2005)

oh ok.....its a red romantic kimono....just saw that....duh me :icon_redf ....was busy looking at your pics :icon_chee

ur face really glows......what are u using that makes it so glowing?


----------



## bluebird26 (Dec 15, 2005)

The way yo did your lips is hot!


----------



## bluebird26 (Dec 15, 2005)

OMG! You are really mastering this! I love it!


----------



## Leony (Dec 15, 2005)

That's gorgeous Suryani!!

The red yukata and makeup looks so pretty on you!

Great job girl!! :clap


----------



## bluebird26 (Dec 15, 2005)

What's yukata?:icon_wink


----------



## Leony (Dec 15, 2005)

It's casual/informal kimono.


----------



## bluebird26 (Dec 15, 2005)

Ohhh! cool! thanks


----------



## Leony (Dec 15, 2005)

How creative emmy!

I love how you done with your hair for this theme :icon_love


----------



## bluebird26 (Dec 15, 2005)

I love it too! It's very creative!


----------



## Leony (Dec 15, 2005)

Welcome to MUT JJ  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

That looks is one of sexy geisha makeup!

It's really nice to see new members D2B!


----------



## glamslam (Dec 15, 2005)

Wow, great job girls!!! So pretty, and haunting in a way.

Welcome to MuT JJ84, I really like what you decided to do with this challenge! This is what it's all about, being creative and using the theme as inspiration for whatever your heart desires! Thank you for jumping in, I look forward to seeing more of your posts! :clap


----------



## kaori (Dec 15, 2005)

yess,.. nice job Emmy,..!!:icon_smil


----------



## JJ84 (Dec 15, 2005)

Thanks everyone for all your welcomes and sweet comments! i would have liked to do more, but Im a uni student and didnt bring all my make-up with me... I have WAY too much. but home for the holidays tomorrow so I can play around more! yey


----------



## Leony (Dec 15, 2005)

I look forwad for your FOTDs and D2Bs, have fun! :icon_smil


----------



## Laura (Dec 15, 2005)

Welcome to JJ84! I really admire you for jumping right in at the deep end. That's a fab interpretation of a modern day Geisha! Looking forward to seeing more pics from you in our FOTD &amp; D2B forums  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## iloveparis (Dec 15, 2005)

Suryani, u are gorgeous!!! This look is perfect for you

And thanks for the hair comment, girls That's a real chopstick stuck in there..hee hee...


----------



## Laura (Dec 15, 2005)

That is FAB Suryani! You really are very talented..


----------



## mrs_livingstone (Dec 15, 2005)

everyone look fabulous in ur own way!!!

love all of the looks

bravo!:clap

i'm not feeling very well today,infact i just came back from clinic

may be i'll join u after i recover....uhuk..uhuk(coughing)

aaaaaaa..chum!(sneezing)


----------



## Leony (Dec 15, 2005)

Ditto.

Get well soon girl!


----------



## kaori (Dec 15, 2005)

JJ84 welcome in MUT,...!!:icon_bigg 

love for your cute color lips !!,..your skin so flawless!! 

nice job!!:icon_smil 

+ieda are you fine ??,..get rest early ,..sweetheart,..hope you back fit 

tomorow and come back for Mut!! hehe!!


----------



## tourmaline2777 (Dec 15, 2005)

WOW!!!All of you have done a great job on the Geisha.


----------



## nydoll23 (Dec 15, 2005)

Awesome Emmy,very creative:icon_chee:clap


----------



## nydoll23 (Dec 15, 2005)

Cool its like geisha meets hollywood very creative and i love how your lips came out,so cute:clap:icon_chee


----------



## nydoll23 (Dec 15, 2005)

um WOW!!!Love your pics,your so creative,even the sunlight works for you.

Beautiful1!!!!!:clap:clap:clap:icon_chee


----------



## BeneBaby (Dec 16, 2005)

Here's mine!


----------



## BeneBaby (Dec 16, 2005)

Oops! I forgot to write it! Here's what I used......

Prescriptives Flawless Skin

Bloody Mary White Powder

MAC Bright Fuschia Pigment on eyes, lips and brows


----------



## Joyeuux (Dec 16, 2005)

Beautiful lips! I like the modern take a lot -- good idea!


----------



## kaori (Dec 16, 2005)

*Amanda I always love your make up,..you look so imaginatif,..i swear 

fave for make up in Ice as cold before,...i love what you do!!i will learn make up you have nice sense of dramatic one i am apreciate!!

+Charmine love for your new avatar,..i love that pic you look as an angel innocent look ,natural ,..beautiful!!


----------



## kaori (Dec 16, 2005)

You very welcome!!:icon_smil


----------



## Laura (Dec 16, 2005)

That rocks Amanda! Well done


----------



## mrs_livingstone (Dec 16, 2005)

it's so smooth!


----------



## KittyM (Dec 16, 2005)

OMG!Everyone looks sooo great!!!

Janelle,Emmy,JJ84,Kaori and Amanda you all look FANTASTIC!!!:clap


----------



## kaori (Dec 16, 2005)

*Thank You Gwendolyn!! 

*Jennifer i use Guerlain rose no 79!!

*Ilove paris,.,..i use photogenic foundatin mixed with light powder from RMK and the last powder ball from guerlain just it!!

*you welcome!!

*Kristina thank you,.!!

Suryani


----------



## tourmaline2777 (Dec 16, 2005)

Hey mut

Here's my Dare to be Geisha attempt.

Aveda Tourmaline Charged Radiance Mask

Milk of Magnesia

Lush Silky Underwear

Girlactik Beauty Dark Star Base &amp; midnight sparkles

Wet and Wild White Eye liner

Covergirl Liquid eye pencil &amp; Delightful lip Kit

Elf Brightening Eye Liner-Noire &amp; Elf lipliner-Bitter

Tony and Tina Cosmic lights-Timeshift &amp; Charismatic

Hard Candy eye palette -shade name rubbed off

Bobbi Brown Anniverssary lip palette


----------



## nydoll23 (Dec 16, 2005)

very cool!creative with the mask and milk of magnesia.:clap:clap:clap:icon_chee


----------



## iloveparis (Dec 16, 2005)

Amanda, awesome as always:clap:clap:clapAnd tourmaline, that is super creative... like the milk of magenta usage:icon_chee


----------



## bluebird26 (Dec 16, 2005)

I agree!


----------



## bunni (Dec 16, 2005)

wow, so creative!


----------



## Leony (Dec 17, 2005)

Awesome Amanda!

I love the lips hehe!


----------



## Leony (Dec 17, 2005)

Very creative tourmaline!

Great job girl!


----------



## Chrystal (Dec 17, 2005)

Awesome jobs ladies!!!!!:clap Everyone looks amazing!


----------



## Laura (Dec 17, 2005)

That is fab tourmaline! Did you choose your username coz you love that particular mask!


----------



## kaori (Dec 18, 2005)

Tourmaline,..nice job,..verrycreatif!!:icon_smil


----------



## mrs_livingstone (Dec 18, 2005)

still mild fever,heavy cough. i'm weak plus with menstrual blood sooo heavy...

but still can foruming:icon_chee

thanks for ur concern georgous:icon_love


----------



## mrs_livingstone (Dec 18, 2005)

so smooth!great job!


----------



## Ashlee (Dec 19, 2005)

Looks Amazing!!! Gotta try a dare to be... will be gone for holidays so unfortunately can't do geisha.


----------



## MACGoddess (Dec 19, 2005)

Amazing Emmy! :clap


----------



## MACGoddess (Dec 19, 2005)

Wow, nice modern touch JJ! Look forward to seeing more from you hun!


----------



## MACGoddess (Dec 19, 2005)

Suryana you look lovely!


----------



## MACGoddess (Dec 19, 2005)

Amanda I am really loving this look! The liner especially, you look ridiculously cool! :icon_love


----------



## MACGoddess (Dec 19, 2005)

Hun you just, WOW! And a Milk of Magnesia mask?! Freakin' MacGuyver here! :clap:clap:clap


----------



## glamslam (Dec 19, 2005)

Ok, I am just a _little_ bit intimidated after Amanda's entry! I'm surprised at how few products she used! But I think that just shows how amazing her talent really is.:icon_love

Tourmaline, I am definetly taking notes from yours! I have a darker skintone to cover up too, and you nailed the stark white look! I love the whole look actually--very authentic.:clap

Will I ever get to do this? I hope I have time...


----------



## Liz (Dec 19, 2005)

great jobs everyone! glad that you all area liking the DTBs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BeneBaby (Dec 19, 2005)

Thanks for the compliments everyone!!


----------



## mrs_livingstone (Dec 19, 2005)

here;s my attempt to be a geisha....

but it turned me into mrs charlie chaplin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Eyes_of_Allure (Dec 19, 2005)

wow great job mrs. L :clap .....i am so proud of u.....what did u use?.....please tell ya


----------



## kaori (Dec 19, 2005)

Ieda nice job,..I love you blended color for your blosh on so fututristic geisha!!

nice job my friend!!


----------



## jaimelynn83 (Dec 19, 2005)

Very nice NYAngel98!!! :clap


----------



## moonlightmysts (Dec 19, 2005)

All of you did a great job with your DTB's!


----------



## K*O* (Dec 19, 2005)

LOL ..Good one Janelle :icon_smil


----------



## bunni (Dec 19, 2005)

exactly! everyone is so talented!:icon_chee


----------



## dcharmed1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Can't wait to see how you girls will pull it off. this will surely be fun.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NYAngel98 (Dec 20, 2005)

Wow!!! Awesome !!!! :clap You all look great!!

Suryani those poses belong in magazines!!

Tourmaline -- Love the mask idea!

Amanda --- you definitley have the dtb's down pat!! awesome!

Mrs Livingstone --- love it! the blush is so pretty!

thanx Jaim!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Leony (Dec 20, 2005)

I can't believe am doing this lol.

I finally managed to get the free samples of white foundation in drugtsore haha.

Okay this is for Leila! You asked me to post D2B for this theme and this is for you hun!


----------



## Geek (Dec 20, 2005)

w00t Leony! You look utterly amazing! You might win


----------



## Eyes_of_Allure (Dec 20, 2005)

nice pic bunni girl....thats a biggggg pumpkin :icon_lol:


----------



## Eyes_of_Allure (Dec 20, 2005)

wow beautiful geisha leony :icon_love


----------



## kaori (Dec 20, 2005)

*+Thank You Jannele,.*.!!

+Great Job Leony,...You look sweet !!...hey that hot red right,...!!!:icon_smil 

You know you can be my enemy if you win hahahah joke:icon_smil ,...I just such happy inded for this theme like pleasured ,.PEACE:icon_chee 

I am so Happy Everyone look so creatif So lovely !!! :clap


----------



## Joyeuux (Dec 20, 2005)

OMG, you are too cute Leony!!!!!!


----------



## Leony (Dec 20, 2005)

Awwe thank you guys :icon_chee

I'm just keeping my promise to Leila :icon_love

My eyes are too big for geisha on the second pics lol.


----------



## Zoey (Dec 20, 2005)

Leony you look amazing!I love it and I love your eyes!


----------



## Leony (Dec 20, 2005)

Thank you Polona!


----------



## Chrystal (Dec 20, 2005)

OMG Leony!!! You are absolutely beautiful!!!!!!:icon_eek:

Great job ladies!!:clap Everyone is looking awesome!!


----------



## mrs_livingstone (Dec 20, 2005)

this is real geisa!!nice leony but ist unfair u're from japan...hahahahah

everything is just sooo perfect!:icon_love:clap


----------



## Laura (Dec 20, 2005)

LMAO at Mrs Charlie Chaplin! You dont look like him. I think you did a great job! Well done


----------



## Laura (Dec 20, 2005)

Leony that is fab! And you have the perfect facial features for the look too. Well done girlie, it rocks!


----------



## iloveparis (Dec 20, 2005)

OMG, Leony...that is just the perfect look!!!! I think we might have a winner already....:icon_chee


----------



## tourmaline2777 (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanks for the complements:icon_smil I really had fun doing this one. And I think everyone looks amazing. I Especially like the modern geishas.


----------



## Leony (Dec 20, 2005)

lol thank you guys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I forgot to put what I used lol.

Kanebo-Kate foundation samples (the lightest shade)

Stila smudge pot- eyeliner and brows

Majolica Majorca red e/s (borrowed from my sister in-law's stash)

Shu uemura rouge red lipstick cream, (I don't have mate red lipstick, it supposed to be mate red though for geisha look)

MF LP mascara.


----------



## tann (Dec 20, 2005)

That's awesome, I have white make up, but baby powder is creative!!!!:icon_razz


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 20, 2005)

I am soo amazed and impressed by all the entries! Great job girls!!


----------



## Sophia (Dec 20, 2005)

Leony what a sweet geisha!!! You're like a real one!!! Bravo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bunni (Dec 20, 2005)

Leony you are a fantabulous Geisha!!! The makeup is just great!!! :icon_chee


----------



## Leony (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you for the compliments guys!


----------



## Maja (Dec 21, 2005)

Very impressive girls! Wonderful!

Leony, you look so beautiful! Gorgeous!


----------



## noel (Dec 21, 2005)

&lt;Attached Pic&gt;

Clown white Ben Nye foundation

Covered brows with Elmer's glue

Black eyeliner Wet N Wild

Electric Eel eyeshadow MAC

Fuscia eyeshadow La Femme


----------



## iloveparis (Dec 21, 2005)

That is just super cool, noel:clap:clap Awesome. Reminds me of Kevyn Aucoin's work on the Face Forward book!!!


----------



## Leony (Dec 21, 2005)

Ditto, agree with Emmy!

Great job for the geisha look Noel and welcome to MUT!


----------



## nydoll23 (Dec 21, 2005)

awesome,very creative:icon_chee


----------



## BeneBaby (Dec 21, 2005)

I love the brows Noel! Welcome to MUT. I'm Amanda from San Francisco.


----------



## lilla (Dec 21, 2005)

Wow! I can't believe I missed this post!! Everyone has done an excellent job! bravo!!! :clap :clap :clap


----------



## Leony (Dec 22, 2005)

Hi ischade! Welcome to MUT!

If you need any help on putting the attachments feel free to PM me orother mods.

Awesome beautiful Geisha look you made there!

Great job girl!


----------



## kaori (Dec 22, 2005)

*Hi Noel nice to meet you ....I am from Japan but I am mixed *

*I Love to look at your profile,.. you have lovely work,..you are prof*

*make up artish wonderful,....I love your colour make up and wig,..*

*that small cute lip shape as geisha perfect job Noel,..!!*


----------



## jmegirlee (Dec 22, 2005)

Here are pictures of my cousin...she is so talented!


----------



## Leony (Dec 22, 2005)

Hi jmegirlee, welcome to MUT!

I'm Leony from Japan  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

You could invite her to MUT to join the D2B, your cousin is so talented!


----------



## MACGoddess (Dec 22, 2005)

You did an amazing job Ieda! Not Charlie Chaplin at ALL! :clap


----------



## MACGoddess (Dec 22, 2005)

You look amazing Leony! I love how HUGE and innocent your eyes look! WTG hottie! :icon_love:icon_love:icon_love


----------



## MACGoddess (Dec 22, 2005)

WOW! Intense geisha look Noel!


----------



## MACGoddess (Dec 22, 2005)

That's an interesting look... Talk her into joining MuT!! :icon_twis


----------



## kaori (Dec 22, 2005)

Hi J'me nice to meet you my name Suryani from japan

yess sure your cousin so talented,...that so creatif,...nice job!!


----------



## kaori (Dec 22, 2005)

Yess Ieda i am agree what Leila say,.. you are so fantastic,..!!


----------



## dixiewolf (Dec 22, 2005)

Suryani (Kaori) I havent said this yet, but judging by all your post and pictures, you are the cutest thing ever!


----------



## kaori (Dec 22, 2005)

Aah Amanda:icon_redf :icon_redf :icon_redf:icon_redf Thank You Sweetheart!!:icon_smil 

I think you are verry sweet hunny ,..I am always enjoy every

avatar you make hihi,.you are fun and beautiful!

love you too Amanda !!:icon_smil


----------



## mintesa (Dec 22, 2005)

hi, im new here. this is so much fun. and all the entries give you many ideas. like using baby powder. i used baby powder too, nivea baby powder that's older then me :icon_redf

hope you like my hair... i think those are my mother in law's christmas decorations, but she is not home right now :icon_chee


----------



## Saints (Dec 22, 2005)

Gorgeous look, you did a great job and look very much like a geisha :clap


----------



## mintesa (Dec 22, 2005)

hehe tanx edda. the round shape of my face comes in handy with the geisha look i guess :icon_chee


----------



## JJ84 (Dec 22, 2005)

wow mintesa you look so great! i love the hair too!


----------



## iloveparis (Dec 22, 2005)

I agree!!!:clap:clap:clap What did u use?


----------



## nydoll23 (Dec 22, 2005)

awesome job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:icon_chee:icon_chee:clap


----------



## mintesa (Dec 22, 2005)

thank you. :icon_love i used:

1. nivea baby powder (first i applied it with the fingers, then with a powder pad, then with a facebrush, i think 6 layers in all in order to make the baby powder stick)

2. Maybelline liner express, eyeliner, black

3. The Color Workshop eyeshadow

4. The Color Workshop eyeliner powder

5. Bourjois eyeshadow pencil 380(as lipliner)

6. Rose Californien lipstick (very 80s pink)

7. L'OrÃ©al Volume Shocking mascara

Hair:

1. divide in the middle(now you have two parts *A* and *B*)

2. take a small front part(where the bangs should be) off each, so you have *A* *a* and *B* *b*

3. comb *A* up, twist and roll into a ball, and tie with something, do the same with *B*

4. take *a*, comb up, make a volume wave, and one twist to the scalp and pin here, then twist it around *A* to hide the tie. do the same with *b*

5. decorate and spray


----------



## Amethyst (Dec 22, 2005)

Everyone looks great! I really wish I had the time to do this face. I dressed up as a Geisha for Halloween last year and if I must say so myself, my makeup came out pretty good. My husband and I were interview by Sirius Satellite Radio!


----------



## iloveparis (Dec 22, 2005)

Wow!!! I never knew the Colour Workshop e/s are that pigmented...thanks for posting...and 4 the hair instructions too:icon_chee


----------



## tann (Dec 22, 2005)

Thank you for being so detailed. I will transform my African-American self into a Geisha girl! I am lucky to have the white rice powder. When ever l learn to post pics, even though this has passed, I'll show u.

Tann


----------



## KittyM (Dec 22, 2005)

WOW girls!!!!!!:clap :clap :clap tourmaline,mrs-livingstone,Leony,noel,jmegirtee and mintesa you all did a FANTASTIC job!!!!!!!!

I am amazed by your talent!!!!!!!!


----------



## lilla (Dec 22, 2005)

:icon_love :clap :clap :clap Wow mintesa!!! I love it!!! the sword is awesome too!! :clap


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 22, 2005)

Everytime I look at Janelle's face I want to lick it because it reminds me of a powdered sugar donut. MMM, donut!


----------



## Geek (Dec 22, 2005)

OMG, the entries are amazing! This one will be tough to vote on...


----------



## Leony (Dec 23, 2005)

Welcome mintesa!

That's look awesome with the stuff you using!

Great job girl!


----------



## kaori (Dec 23, 2005)

WHat a fantastic pics you take...you look exotic,..and what is that??

becaerefull with Samurai :icon_eek: ,..

bytheway ,you look fun,..:icon_bigg and creatif .baby powder , that cool!!hey awesome your mother in law!

you Geisha in pink color,..lips and eyeshadow,!

nice pics!!

I am Suryani from japan

nice t meet youMintesa

welcome in MUT:icon_smil


----------



## Caitlin (Dec 23, 2005)

Not exactly the most flattering lighting, but here's a few of the pictures I took.



























I have more if anyone wants them but I figure those are enough for now.

First post. Joy. It's pretty hard to take digitals of myself, which is why I included the cam pic with decent lighting.


----------



## Leony (Dec 23, 2005)

Hey Caitlin, welcome to MUT! I'm Leony from Japan  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Wow fantastic look of geisha!

Seems as many people loving this theme!

Lots of newbies jump in!

Great job girls!!


----------



## neurotoxicity (Dec 23, 2005)

Caitlin!! you look super hot (as always) and you totally kicked My ass at this.

Here is my sad attempt. I used "Fair" foundation and white eyeshadow for my skin. I don't have red lipstick so everytime I tried to do the lips it would smudge in a few seconds, so I ended up just doing my entire lips with some gloss.. they are tiny anyways  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dixiewolf (Dec 23, 2005)

Ahaha! Now that is post of the day material.


----------



## mintesa (Dec 23, 2005)

like my notepad says i only have 2 eyeshadows. i have always been using eyeliner. but i wanted to experiment, and here in iceland they sell huge eyeshadow sets during christmas, so i tried this one from colour workshop, they spread very easily.


----------



## mintesa (Dec 23, 2005)

thank you for welcoming me :icon_love... it says your mood is sick today, i hope you will get better soon.


----------



## mintesa (Dec 23, 2005)

hehe, thank you :icon_love yes that was what i was thinking, pink geisha

that samurai is a cheap one (surely an imitation). if it was real i would never hold it. hehe, or have it the house i would be too scared :icon_chee


----------



## kaori (Dec 23, 2005)

What a fantastic job,.. perfect!!:clap :icon_smil love pic! love umbrela!


----------



## mintesa (Dec 23, 2005)

Ey i love picture 1 and 3. picture 1 you should put in vogue, and picture 3 you should frame to have at home :icon_chee

good job, you remind me of a cuty cute geisha :clap


----------



## kaori (Dec 23, 2005)

Amazing shoot !!:icon_smil ,..WHAT A FANTASTIC COLOURS,..!!FUTURISTIC GEISHA!!:icon_smil Ilove it!!


----------



## mintesa (Dec 23, 2005)

i like it, you look very cute. i like the way you did the blush very cutie :icon_love


----------



## Leony (Dec 23, 2005)

Awwe thanks mintesa  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Leony (Dec 23, 2005)

Looks fab! love the blush!


----------



## Maja (Dec 23, 2005)

How creative!


----------



## Maja (Dec 23, 2005)

Looking great!


----------



## lilla (Dec 23, 2005)

Welcome to MUT Caitlin! Great look.


----------



## Geek (Dec 23, 2005)

Wow Caitlin! what an amazing first post! I don't think anyone has posted such a cool post for her first one! Good job looking great! This DTB will be extremely tough to vote on!


----------



## JeepsterJuice (Dec 24, 2005)

Omg cutest pic ever CLARA BOW OR SOMETHING.


----------



## neurotoxicity (Dec 24, 2005)

Everyone is totally kicking my ass at this... I ended up looking like a retarded doll. Thank you for posting sexyface  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluebird26 (Dec 24, 2005)

Me too!


----------



## bluebird26 (Dec 24, 2005)

You are awesome Noel! Are you an artist?


----------



## neurotoxicity (Dec 24, 2005)

Fanx darling!!! but shes totally oogly!


----------



## Kathelle (Dec 24, 2005)

Yet another newbie to add to the pile of DTBs...

This is my poor attempt. Sorry about the dodgy photo quality I've misplaced my digital camera so I had to use my camera phone, blegh!!

I used a whole lot of stuff that I cant remember now, because it is about 5 days later...whoops

Oh and excuse the green polo shirt, I realised when I had done my hair that I was still wearing it, and because there are curlers in the hair it wasnt possible for take it off, so yeah.....just pretend I am in a kimono  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mintesa (Dec 24, 2005)

hi, I LOVE THE HAIR!!! :clap really cute. how did you do the hair by the way?

also cute shape of the lip.

very very nice :clap


----------



## lilla (Dec 24, 2005)

:clap Very pretty!! Welcome to mut!


----------



## noel (Dec 24, 2005)

Thanks everyone for all the compliments -- I really appreciate them.

I've had a bunch of inquiries about my background, so here's the skinny. I currently manage a makeup &amp; hair salon in Manhattan that specializes in glamour and theatrical styles. I've worked at The Juilliard School and Santa Fe Opera as a wig designer and makeup artist and attended The Aveda Institute for Cosmetology.

I also perform as a female impersonator at various clubs throughout New York City and am the reigning Miss Mexico. Check out my website for fab pics from various shows and pageants.

Happy holidays, and talk to you guys soon,

Noelhttp://www.beautybynoel.com


----------



## bluebird26 (Dec 24, 2005)

WOW


----------



## bluebird26 (Dec 24, 2005)

I like that last pic ! beautiful!:clap


----------



## SmartStyle437 (Dec 25, 2005)

Wow! You were a bit rough on yourself don't ya think, lol you did a great job. Nothing you did was crappy, scary or Ghetto. You go girl you did a great job :0)


----------



## bunni (Dec 25, 2005)

Kathelle and Jeepster you did a wonderful job on your geisha loook. :icon_smil


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 25, 2005)

These faces are unbelievable! Everyone has done an amazing job and look so great!!! It's going to be a really a hard vote.


----------



## snj (Dec 25, 2005)

Wow awesome makeup Mrs San!! :icon_love


----------



## Leony (Dec 25, 2005)

Wow fantastic geisha look Kathelle and JeepsterJuice!

Welcome to MUT both of you!

Oh this is definitely going to be tough on voting and more time on adding those piccies for the graphic lol.


----------



## BeneBaby (Dec 26, 2005)

I love this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It is perfect. The lips, the hair...so cute!


----------



## chickylittle (Dec 27, 2005)

Damn..you are the coolest!!! :icon_love


----------



## Liz (Dec 27, 2005)

OMG!!!!! great submissions you guys!! i think this is the most we've had for a DTB theme!


----------



## Kathelle (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks for the compliments everyone!!

Oh and I did the hair by:


making a quiff
making a bun with the rear half of my hair
dividing the front half into 4 sections (ie upper left, lower left, etc)
wrapping those over big hair curlers and pinning them to my head
it was so dodgy..:icon_chee


----------



## Estrelinha (Dec 28, 2005)

You are SOOOO Pretty! :icon_wink


----------



## Estrelinha (Dec 28, 2005)

PRETTY hair! :icon_wink


----------



## Saints (Dec 28, 2005)

Very creative and pretty! Love how you did your eyes and lips


----------



## cottoncandy (Dec 28, 2005)

wow, everyone has done an amazing job! i cant wait to vote!


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Dec 28, 2005)

Holy Moly Kathelle!!! I am IMPRESSED!!! That's freakin' awesome!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## neurotoxicity (Dec 29, 2005)

I can't wait to start on the next DTB

I hope voting goes up soon.


----------



## Leony (Jan 11, 2006)




----------

